# Pickled Jap (ABT no bacon) Qview



## magnum (Mar 21, 2008)

I was making smoked corn chowder. Didn't get any views of that. Decided to get a few stuffed japs on the grill before it died down. I barely got a pic of this before it disappeared. The soup was great. 





See if this works.


----------



## desertlites (Mar 22, 2008)

looks good-gotta try with fresh stuffed with a blanket of bacon-buy the cheap stuff it stretches real good.


----------



## magnum (Mar 22, 2008)

I did try them on the smoker, fresh with filling that had some PP in it but the bacon was thick. Smoked them for about 3 hours. WE did not care for them at all. I think either way grilling is the way to go. Thanks for the hints tho.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 22, 2008)

when using bacon........specially the thick variety............pre-cook it abit.......not much....for thin......maybe abit more for the thicker.......then wrap/place around/on the jap

we make boats outta our japs.........so we dont wrap around the bacon......but it will crisp up good for you if you pre cook.........going to take some trial and error........but once you have it down.........you won't look back


----------



## magnum (Mar 22, 2008)

I think I saw some pics of some like that. I hung these from a skewer after stuffing. One observation is that I didn't seem to get as much filling as with a boat. I do those in the oven all of the time. I really like to stuff those peppers on my marquee with pepperoni and mozzarella. They are about 10" long and grill really nice.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 22, 2008)

10 inch jalapeÃ±o's?


----------



## magnum (Mar 22, 2008)

No. They are called Hot Stuffers. They are a pepper that goes from Medium to Hot during the season. Do you have a garden?


----------



## waysideranch (May 10, 2008)

Nice looking bunch of stuffers.


----------

